# Check out my latest trailcam



## Killdee (Jan 13, 2006)

I just finished this pocket sized trailcam this week,tested and ready to deploy this weekend.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 13, 2006)

Inside


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 13, 2006)

Bro, you're llike a K-Mart radio:  you don't play!   
Who is that in your avatar - Bigfoot or Goliath?  
Can't wait to see the other fruits of your labor.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 14, 2006)

cool.........


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 14, 2006)

doeslayr said:
			
		

> Bro, you're llike a K-Mart radio:  you don't play!
> Who is that in your avatar - Bigfoot or Goliath?
> Can't wait to see the other fruits of your labor.


                                                                                                                                  thats my dad : a man called horse .....


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 14, 2006)

Is your name Magiver?


----------



## Hal (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 14, 2006)

Let us know how it works out and how to build one.....


----------



## t bird (Jan 14, 2006)

Cooln now go get us some pictures!!!


----------



## Killdee (Jan 14, 2006)

Link to Hagshouse trailcam building site.
http://hagshouse.ipbhost.com/forums/index.php?showforum=4


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 14, 2006)

pretty cool. How much you got in it?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 14, 2006)

cute little booger ..


----------



## Killdee (Jan 14, 2006)

About $230 with a 4.1mp camera.


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

That is too cool.  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice cam. You gotta love that 1020 case.


----------



## leo (Jan 15, 2006)

*Very Nice Killdee*

and compact too 


Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Abolt20 (Jan 15, 2006)

Cool!! Keep us posted with some pics!


----------



## diehardawg (Jan 25, 2006)

What'll it take to get one of those trail cams?


----------



## Razorback (Jan 25, 2006)

Sweeeet!  

Okay what the low down, yes I know I can click the link & read but I gotta know now. 
Where did you get your camera?
What kind of lag time from trip to pix?
Cool Camo!  Really like the 3D camo effect.

Let us know,

Razor


----------



## ramsey (Jan 25, 2006)

good job


----------



## Killdee (Jan 25, 2006)

Diehard,I'm not a good enough builder to sell mine, but some of the guys on hagshouse.com sell homebrew cams.There not cheaper than regular commercial cams,but work better that most and are more reliable.Belive me If I can build a trailcam anyone can.If you have problems people on hags will help you through it.Razorback I found this camera at walmart on clearance for 118$ but usually buy on e-bay or pawn shops.Alot of guys are using the sony s-40 which are starting to go on sale here and there.2 seconds on the pic time.
Heres a pic from a house were building in Paulding county.This whole subdivision feeds deer corn so I dont feel to guilty slinging some out.


----------

